# Lets hear it for the Rat



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

Got my first Rat today. All I can say is wow why didnt I get one before. Great distortion pedal. Got it off Ebay its from 1988. :rockon2:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah, it's my favourite distortion pedal as well. I usually stick to overdrives, but that's the only distortion I really like.

You've gotta love a pedal that doesn't even have an on/off light. If you can't tell it's on, there's something wrong with ya! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

My thoughts exactly! Just turn it on a leave it on. This thing is now my fav pedal next to my OCD.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a 1987 rat and it was one of the best pedals I ever had. Not sure what happened to it. I don't think the newest batch are as good (since about 2004), but it is a classic for sure.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

My Rat was the first pedal I bought bought around '87 and was the only one I owned for a long time. A few years ago I picked up a Keeley modded one that has the light (blue of course) and I honestly like it better than my 'vintage' one. It's a lot fuller sounding and there's no drop off in the low end at all. I certainly would never sell the first one though. Aside from the sentimental value (?) I like the different sound - it's a little more raw somehow. 

I haven't heard the new ones so I can't comment, but I've heard a number of folks say they're pretty close to the ones from 20-25 years ago.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've got an 85' non-led and a 2003 and quite honestly I can match one tone-for-tone with the other. The new one is maybe a little hotter and the older one has a little more mojo happening but really, they're both pretty darn fine.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

My fav OD pedal of all time. Had one since 88' (I think), still have that same pedal on my pedal board today. Never a repair or failure. Never a gig without it.
Funny thing is...anticipating a breakdown, I went out and bought every old Rat I could find about 8 years ago. I've got a drawer full of them. But my original one keeps on ticking......Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*ratless*

Hmm.. I've never owned one, tried one in the early 90's but didn't like it. They were a dime a dozen back then. This makes me think I should try one again, because my tastes in tone have evolved dramatically since then.


----------



## Rong (Feb 1, 2007)

I too love the rat. It really can get you into Marshall territory from most any amp. My only issue with it is it won't clean up when you back off the guitar volume.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

faracaster said:


> My fav OD pedal of all time. Had one since 88' (I think), still have that same pedal on my pedal board today. Never a repair or failure. Never a gig without it.
> Funny thing is...anticipating a breakdown, I went out and bought every old Rat I could find about 8 years ago. I've got a drawer full of them. But my original one keeps on ticking......Fantastic!!!!


If you got a lot of that pedal why don't you sell me one ?


----------



## lamf (Feb 22, 2007)

old rats rule


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

just got myself one today. The turbo. Awesomeness...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> If you got a lot of that pedal why don't you sell me one ?


Ha Ha Sorry, I don't think I'm ready to let any of them go yet. I actually have four of them in use right now. One (my original) on my gig pedalboard. Then a VERY old big box one on another rehearsal pedalboard. One at home plugged into my practice amp and one at my work studio plugged into another practice amp. I have about four others that are in the drawer. You can get old ones from time to time at Capsule and Songbird. But better hurry, I used to be able to get the old ones for $75 now they are up to $225 in some places. My fav is the 84'ish small box ones with the reverse white on black screening. So the name Rat is in black. Don't know if they sound any different, they are just cooler (IMHO). They just have to have the LM308 chip.


----------

